# Xc bikes: what is your choice for a light helmet and shoes?



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

When building a light bike, it is easy to forgette importance of light shoes... and i suppose even a helmet. 

Any opinions on a light helmet (safe!!! Ideally with visor)! And clipless shoes that are xc appropriate?

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

I've been using the MET Veleno, but it seems that they have phased out this series..
I believe the successor model is the Lupo series?
Although I'm sure there's probably other brands like OGK Kabuto that make even lighter helmets.

As for shoes, for lightweight xc ones, I believe sidi makes some of the lightest available in the market, but those can be quite costly. I think they incorporate carbon fiber into their designs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a Kali Maraka XC and use the Dominator Fit for shoes. You can always find good deals on shoes if you're not too concerned about having the latest colors. I buy all my shoes on sale. Most important thing for me when it comes to shoes is 1: the fit, and 2: a nice stiff sole. I haven't really found the weight of my riding shoes to be too big of an issue.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

I've been using a Giro Aeon for the last 7-8 years.

For shoes, my old Louis Garneau T-Flex 300 are starting to fall appart so I got a new pair of Louis Garneau MTB Graphite.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Personally, for helmets, I would get what fits your head well and either MIPS or is well engineered from a reputable company. Then look for a sale. I got a Troy Lee A1 about a year ago for about $60. Killer helmet, super comfy, looks cool, and a lot of protection.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm a huge WW but wouldn't consider weight as an obstacle on the helmet. Agree with jestep that MIPS is probably the way to go, and that may add a bit of weight.

As for shoes, one thing to note is that the fancier ratchet tightening systems are actually heavier than plan old velcro. Boa probably in between. I believe the lightest shoes available are now the S-Works 6 XC, but @ $400, pffft!


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bontrager has some cheaper decently light helmets that fit my head well. I've been using the specter for a few years. I like giro codes for shoes, I've gotten two sets on closeout for sub $100 and they're pretty light too.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Scott Centric Plus.























https://www.scott-sports.com/global/en/product/scott-centric-plus-ce-helmet?article=2500230001008


----------



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

Agree on the mips. I run a giro mips with a visor currently. Safe, looks good, and the visor has saved me from branches, and rain.



phlegm said:


> I'm a huge WW but wouldn't consider weight as an obstacle on the helmet. Agree with jestep that MIPS is probably the way to go, and that may add a bit of weight.
> 
> As for shoes, one thing to note is that the fancier ratchet tightening systems are actually heavier than plan old velcro. Boa probably in between. I believe the lightest shoes available are now the S-Works 6 XC, but @ $400, pffft!


----------



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

This was near the top of my list, as the lbs has them also. 250g and mils. There is a 203g s-works helmet too... for near the same money, but no mips.



sfer1 said:


> Scott Centric plus
> 
> https://www.scott-sports.com/global/en/product/scott-centric-plus-ce-helmet?article=2500230001008


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Very happy with my specialized ambush helmet. Under 300g, visor, very secure fit, best ventilation I've experienced, and more coverage than a normal xc helmet.

Currently using sidi cape shoes and am looking for something lighter.


----------



## Tib7 (Oct 27, 2017)

I have Specialized S-Works helmets for 10 years. Very light and reliable, excellent ventilation. The current model is the Prevail II S-Works.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Gliding_serpent said:


> This was near the top of my list, as the lbs has them also. 250g and mips. There is a 203g s-works helmet too... for near the same money, but no mips.


It fits my head better than any helmet I've owned to date. And I think it looks much better than any Specialized helmet.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd check out the Fizik RB1's. My Sidi Dominators are indestructible but they are truly bricks.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

When I bought my Sidi Cape shoes, I had just assumed they were light due to the price. Turns out they are over 400g each without cleats! I've been having issues with the sole flexing more than I like so the past few days I've been doing a little research for light shoes. 

For my foot shape and features that I wanted, the S works 6 xc seems to be the best option, and I expect to save around 130g per foot. These don't look nearly as durable as my Sidis, but it's very rare for me to walk much on trails. I'll just have to get out of the practice of kicking sticks and limbs off the trail as I ride 

For a budget weight weenie shoe, the Shimano XC5 looks like a nice option. I would have gone with those, but it's not uncommon for me to adjust my shoes a click or two on long rides, so laces wouldn't work. The retail for $150 and are listed at 301g.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

The specialized shoes came in last night. I got a short ride in on my trainer, and had no major issues with the fit or feel. The real test will come when I get a chance for a 4+ hour ride on the mountain bike. Also, specialized and sidi seem to differ by about 1 shoe size. I was a 45 in sidi and about a 44 in specialized.

Sidi Cape with SPD = 940g

Specialized with SPD = 620g

Total Savings = 320g 









EDIT: Just got an email from specialized that s works 7 is coming in February 

EDIT 2: After a couple rides on my trainer, I've decided to return the shoes and exchange them for something else. Specialized soles slope to the outside which works very well for most people, but apparently it doesn't work for me. They felt great in the saddle, but threw off my balance and had weird pressure points when I was out of the saddle. Since I spend a lot of time out of the saddle riding and racing singlespeeds, these shoes just won't work.


----------



## careyj1 (May 12, 2017)

sfer1 said:


> Scott Centric Plus.
> 
> View attachment 1177209
> 
> ...


I have been wearing this helmet for 3 months. It's great. Light, MIPS.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Specialized makes the lightest shoes and helmets around and the air flow is exceptional.
I feel weird running an road style helmet on dirt and use the ambush, which is very light for an enduro helmet.
Shoes and pedals are rotating mass and make a bigger difference in performance than bike weight.


----------



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

I am looking at the giro empire vr90 for shoes, and i have a scott centric plus on order. The problem with the specialized helmet is not mips... my brain is my living, and i want to save it.


----------



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

Giro empire vr90 it is. 315g. My lbs got me a great price on a set.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

sfer1 said:


> Scott Centric Plus.


Guys ... this is a weightweenie forum: you do not post manufacturers weights but instead nicely verified weights on a digital scale! 

The Scott is reported on their Web site at 290 grams https://www.scott-sports.com/us/en/product/scott-centric-plus-cpsc-helmet, and it is unclear which size they refer to (probably the small).

My Troy Lee A1 MIPS is a bit porky at 341 medium/large


----------



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

Haha. Just be mindful that that helmet comes in two standards, and one is 50g heavier. The ce is the lighter one by a claimed 40g (250g vs 290g)


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Scott Centric Plus (CE)
Size: M


----------



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

Nice. Ehat scale are you using? My park tool does no do decimals


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

sfer1 said:


> Scott Centric Plus (CE)
> Size: M


thank you! A bit minimalist for MTB but it is light!


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Gliding_serpent said:


> Nice. Ehat scale are you using? My park tool does no do decimals


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01D09A5R0


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

nevermind.


----------



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

I do have a problem. ;-D. 

I just ordered a scale that goes to 0.01g. 16$ on amazon. More for the bolts and stuff like that. I figure why not. Haha


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Shimano XC9 size 44 with SPD cleats = 786g. Weight for shoes alone was 735.

I wasn't aware bike shoes could be so comfortable. Tried them on last night and didn't really think about them until my wife pointed out I was still wearing them around the house. 

These are heavier than the Specialized I returned, but the finish and build quality seems to be better. There were several little things not quite right with specialized, but I couldn't find a single thread out of place on the shimanos.


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

Got the time to weight my Giro Aeon (185g), my old Louis Garneau TFlex 300 shoes (934g with Shimano cleats) and my new Louis Garneau Graphite shoes (741g with Shimano cleats). Here are the pictures.


----------



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

Scott centric plus (ce). I just would not consider a non mips helmet. Protecting your brain is not a place where you want to sacrafice safety. This is lighter than cpsc standard (250 vs 300g) as per scott. The above post has it at 258g or so in medium, which is close to factory reported weights. So it is interesting that my size large is a whopping 305g (claimed 310g on the helmet label). Small must be closer to 200g.

Very comfortable. The giro i had was medium, and still heavier. In hindsight the medium was a bit tight. It is toast now... the centric plus destroys it for comfort.


----------



## Gliding_serpent (Aug 8, 2017)

My giro empire shoes come a bit overweight. Size 9.5. The cleats are for crankbrothers eggbeater 11 ti's. Love the shoes!!!


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Specialized Prevail (current gen) when it's hot and on a slow course. Specialized Evade II when it's fast or cold out. 

Shimano Sphyre XC-9 or Specialized S-works Recon MTB shoes.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I've got a pair of Shimano XC-7s, they are reportedly lighter than the XC-9s, probably due to the single BOA. I like them a lot, but my stupid swollen toe/widening feet make them too tight for me right now, even in Wide. The single BOA works surprisingly well, and is easy to adjust mid-race, when I was using them for CX a few months ago I found I could run them really tight without discomfort. Those were only $80 on closeout from Arts.
With my widening feet I'm 'stuck' with a pair of Sidi Dragon 4s, in Mega they have a nice wide/open toe area. They are also surprisingly warm in chilly weather. If you know your size, ebay is a good source for Sidi. 
I passed my Specialized Experts (carbon sole) down to the kid, those are generally really nice, light too, with a great heal pocket that keeps your heal in place during run-ups, downside to those is a lot of crank rub from where the strap goes over (Shimano and Sidi have no crank arm rub setup similarly).
Sorry, I have no scale (I know I should be kicked out of ww for that fact alone).


----------



## richardjohnson (Sep 12, 2016)

whislove30 said:


> If you want a comfortable and light shoe, I suggest you to go through with the Indestructible shoe. The shoes offered by the Indestructible shoe are very comfortable and light.


This is excellent advice. I assume that this shoe is appropriate to ice climbing which this forum topic is? Otherwise you might want to try the other forums here.


----------



## xseal (Feb 25, 2018)

Tib7 said:


> I have Specialized S-Works helmets for 10 years. Very light and reliable, excellent ventilation. The current model is the Prevail II S-Works.


+1. We'll vented and very light. I use a different helmet for roast trail riding but for XC this helmet is the balls.


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

I never thought I would be doing anything but checking this group  If my fully with a bit more then 10kg is anything but competitive for this group, at least my helmet and shoes are in range 








Ekoi Corsa light (size L/XL) with 198g








Sidi Drago (size 43.5) with 748g (some mud and dust included  )


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

The Ekoi corsa Light (or Ultralight?) is a great choice indeed, considering that it can be purchased for 1/3 the amount of comparable helmets ...... if you can wait for the flash sales on the ekoi webpage.

For lightweight shoes, this is my favorite, hard to find but extremely light and comfortable:

https://cronoteam.it/it/prodotti/mtb/cx2/


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Just saw these in a pinkbike article, 605g / pair, but $$$$.

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/revie...dibly-stiff-but-are-they-worth-the-price.html


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I did a little weighing of my shoes, both are 47 wide or mega, with cleats. Sidi Dragon 4 carbon 490g ea. Shimano XC-7 are 425g ea. 
10 year old SWorks helmet is 240g (no visor, just a little mud).


----------

